# A Few Words Of Caution About Rba's



## Andre (13/1/14)

This from a recent post on ECF - it is a "word to the wise" for those of you who are new to vaping and/or RBA's:

*Please note very carefully that rebuildable atomizer coils and wicks have known risks.

Rebuildables are for experts, not average or beginner vapers with no multimeter/ohm meter or knowledge of how to use a meter, or when a meter must be used, or how electronic devices work. These materials cannot safely be used by the inexperienced or those without basic knowledge of electronics.

This is because:

1. A rebuildable coil/wick MUST be tested carefully with a meter before it is used.
2. If it is not tested it is entirely the risk of the user.
3. Faulty wicks/coils WILL blow electronic devices.
4. New coil/wick units must be tested and then used first on a strong basic electrical APV that has short circuit protection.
5. No new coil/wick assembly should be used on an electronic device until known to be safe.
6. These items destroy electronic devices if faulty. This is a known issue.*

Guessing at resistance based on wire gauge and number of wraps, is risking a hard short which at a minimum will melt your spring, or, at best, poor performance. It's just not worth the risks to use RBA's if you don't take the necessary precautions.

And finally, it's not my intent to scare anyone away from RBA's, I'm just hoping to make a few, who are new to this, more aware of the realities. Just because some things are "second nature" to those of us who have been doing it a while, is no reason to be cavalier about it, especially when the knowledge level of the readers here is often unknown.

Ignorance can be solved by education.....
BUT......there ain't no cure....for STUPID!!
And.....instructions are only helpful to those who READ 'EM....and HEED 'EM!!
NEVER hurts to "hammer home" safety, though!!
Happy (vaping)!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

Just also add, batteries can explode with shorts. li-ion exploding aint pretty.
In my beginning weeks with rba i've melted the plastic wrapping of batteries. They get "thermal runaway" hot in under a second!!
I know I sounded a bit "cavalier(ish)" on one of my previous posts. This was not the intention. I simply wanted to state that with practice a build does not have to take 20 or 30 minutes. Speed will always be second to safety.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (14/1/14)

thanks for the advice guys

will definitely excersise more caution going forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------

